# 04 Litespeed Models



## LiteSpeeder (Jan 28, 2004)

For 04, LS increased the seat tube diameters from 27.2 to 31.6 to stiffen up the bottom bracket area. Has anyone noticed any differences with the 04 models compared with previous year's models. I'm specifically interested in how the Vortex may have improved but I would like to know your opinions with any 04 models.

Thanks


----------



## Colton (Oct 31, 2002)

*04' Vortex*

I have noticed a stiffer feel in the BB area with the new frame design, but I'm relating the new frame to my 99' Vortex, so the entire frame is stiffer but still has the same road feel as far as ride comfort. The only drawback is I had a sweet Easton EC90 all carbon post which I can't use unless I want to use shims.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd like to get the chance to ride some of this year's Ti Litespeed's, so I could compare them to my old Y2K Tuscany.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

*No big difference*



LiteSpeeder said:


> For 04, LS increased the seat tube diameters from 27.2 to 31.6 to stiffen up the bottom bracket area. Has anyone noticed any differences with the 04 models compared with previous year's models.



Litespeed seat tubes used to flare from small diameter at the top to larger at the bottom. This is why they required a 1-3/8" front derailleur clamp yet were able to use a 27.2 seat post. Now they still use the same derailleur clamp but require a larger seat post because the tube is shaped less. My guess is that the bottom bracket stiffness will be the same between the two frames because the seat tube diameter is the same down by the bottom bracket. 

Ed


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

*04 Siena*

This weekend, I spent some quality time with an 04 Siena equiped with 04 Dura Ace.

Wow, is all I can say!!! I cannot believe how hard this bike accelerates and how good it climbs.

The drivetrain and the rear triangle is absolutely perfect. The two big factors here is the new bigger seat tube diameter and the the 04 dura ace drivetrain. The cranks/bb is significantly stiffer than 03 dura ace.

Over the past couple of years, I've been riding a Colnago CT1, Litespeed Tuscany and Trek 5200. This 04 Siena blows them all away in climbing and accelaration.

francois


----------



## IGotNuthin' (Feb 20, 2004)

*04 Classic 'dumbed down'*

No more brazed-on front der. hanger mount (gotta use a clamp now!)
No more little 'L' sculpted into rear dropouts
No more 'Litespeed' engraved bottom bracket

I wouldn't be surprised if they weren't even titanium and actually made in Ti-wan now.
= (  

Glad I'm a happy owner of a 2001 Classic!!!!


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

> No more little 'L' sculpted into rear dropouts
> No more 'Litespeed' engraved bottom bracket


That sux. They probably want more profit, so do a little less labor-intensive details - for the same or higher price.  The high-end isn't very high anymore.


*francois* - 

The Siena is Al not Ti, right? Must be why it goes so good uphill. No beef against Al, but I stillI like the ride of a good Ti frame too.


----------



## Mattbikeboy (Feb 18, 2004)

*L in drop outs*

My 04 Tuscany has the L in the drop outs. It very quaint -- even a metal head tube badge.


----------

